# At least 40 killed by bomb at Islamabad's Marriott



## kalpik (Sep 21, 2008)

> ISLAMABAD, Sept 20 (Reuters) - A car bomb exploded outside the Marriott in the Pakistani capital Islamabad on Saturday, killing at least 40 people and starting a fire which swept through the hotel.
> 
> The explosion happened hours after new President Asif Ali Zardari, widower of assassinated former prime minister Benazir Bhutto, made his first address to a joint sitting of parliament.
> 
> "A car laden with explosives rammed the gate at the Marriott and so far we have brought out 40 dead bodies, but the number could well be higher," police chief Asghar Raza Gardazi said.


More at source.


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

:/


----------



## mrbgupta (Sep 21, 2008)

Both pakis and Americans are getting paid by own coins .


----------



## slugger (Sep 21, 2008)

us thinks pakistan doesnt do enuf to deal with terrorists and bombs pakistan

these guys think pakistan getting too harsh with them and bomb pakistan....bad luck cant get better than this


----------



## desiibond (Sep 21, 2008)

^^ That is what is going to happen when they play double game

Pak should've taken a clear side

Either be a fully terror country (like Afghan) or be a fully anti-terror country (like us)


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 21, 2008)

It's time the United States realised who their REAL allies on the war on terror are, and that Pakistan cannot be trusted.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 21, 2008)

F**K
It just keeps getting worse, doesnt it?
WTF is wrong with this cr@ppy world?????


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

^^its teh beginning


----------



## slugger (Sep 21, 2008)

diplomats from other countries also seem to hve died @Marriot
you might see theses countries joining the us in bombing pakistan

soon we will have a huge deep hole on our NW border - journey to the centre of the earth made easy


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

made easy or queasy


----------



## mediator (Sep 21, 2008)

desiibond said:


> ^^ That is what is going to happen when they play double game
> *
> Pak should've taken a clear side*
> 
> ...


Yes,There is a     clear side.


----------



## slugger (Sep 21, 2008)

^^
BSNL's blocking sum 17 sites

your first link is one of them


----------



## Faun (Sep 21, 2008)

^^not here !


----------



## Ronnie11 (Sep 21, 2008)

its unfortunate though...The terrorist seem to be winning in pakistan...seems out of control...


----------



## slugger (Sep 21, 2008)

@T159
problem with BSNL's default nameservers

works fine with OpenDNS


----------



## hellknight (Sep 21, 2008)

The Pakistani people are getting what they gave birth too.. the people there donated thousands in the name of jehad and see what they're getting now


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 22, 2008)

Ronnie11 said:


> its unfortunate though...The terrorist seem to be winning in pakistan...seems out of control...





hellknight said:


> The Pakistani people are getting what they gave birth too.. the people there donated thousands in the name of jehad and see what they're getting now



Yes, too bad. They need a taste of their own medicine, and so do foreign governments who do not listen to us.


----------



## NucleusKore (Sep 22, 2008)

Collateral damage. Heard that before? The Americans love using that word. Now they know how it feels.


----------



## ancientrites (Sep 23, 2008)

No offense here to pakis registered members out here(if there are) pakistan soon to be in  our history books.ppl dying,suicide bomber,burning buildings  and what not.....pakistan(RIP)


----------



## afonofa (Sep 23, 2008)

hellknight said:


> The Pakistani people are getting what they gave birth too.. the people there donated thousands in the name of jehad and see what they're getting now


You think only pakistani muslims are donating money towards jehad? I have no doubt that there are even Indian muslims who donate money towards jehad. But I don't blame Indian muslims for feeling alienated in their own country. It's political parties and even common people with their discriminatory attitude towards muslims who are to blame. Then again, you cannot clap with one hand. The Indian muslim community needs to do more to ensure they regain the trust they are losing. But its also hypocritical to ask them to do more when the hindu majority *cannot/will not/wont bother to* do anything to seperate and eliminate the bad apples on their side(even after the godhra riots, a political party like the BJP comes to power and starts repeating its tactics on other minorities). Its like a vicious circle now, but no doubt it was started by politicians with their communal politics.


ancientrites said:


> No offense here to pakis registered members out here(if there are) pakistan soon to be in  our history books.ppl dying,suicide bomber,burning buildings  and what not.....pakistan(RIP)


The term pakis itself is offensive slang. The right term (like Indians) would be Pakistani(s).

I agree that innocent people do get hurt whether its a terrorist attack in India or Pakistan or USA and its completely unfair, but there's only so much room for pain in my heart and I need it for my Indian brothers and sisters who have to suffer due to terrorism over and over again. And unlike India, its a monster of their own creation, so it was inevitable that they would have to face it someday. Dig a hole for someone else... So unless I personally know someone there, its just not possible for me to sympathise about these terrorist attacks in Pakistan when Delhi was just hit. I would also like to add that India does seem to be on the path to creating its own version of the monster.

Did I miss a thread in this forum(maybe in the Fight Club) regarding the mass protests in Kashmir and the bombings in Delhi or were those topics deemed unimportant by respected members?


----------



## mediator (Sep 23, 2008)

afonofa said:


> You think only pakistani muslims are donating money towards jehad? I have no doubt that there are even Indian muslims who donate money towards jehad. But I don't blame Indian muslims for feeling alienated in their own country. It's political parties and even common people with their discriminatory attitude towards muslims who are to blame. Then again, you cannot clap with one hand. *The Indian muslim community needs to do more to ensure they regain the trust they are losing.* But its also hypocritical to ask them to do more when the hindu majority *cannot/will not/wont bother to* do anything to seperate and eliminate the bad apples on their side(even after the godhra riots, a political party like the BJP comes to power and starts repeating its tactics on other minorities). Its like a vicious circle now, but no doubt it was started by politicians with their communal politics.
> 
> The term pakis itself is offensive slang. The right term (like Indians) would be Pakistani(s).
> 
> ...


You come to a land with a message of peace(?), you live all the time & multiply saying that its still peaceful (?), and when you get the numbers (population), you demand sharia & when you don't get what u want you say atrocities are being done? I think thats more of a vicious circle. We have muslim quota, muslim rights (sharia), muslim vote and muslim what not? Still the muslims are being exploited & shown as underprivileged??

Case Jamia Nagar :
When cops ransacked the area, muslims said that they are harassing them & asked to leave them alone. Even when a brave policeman (Mohan Chand Sharma) died news reported some of them saying that delhi police "might" have conducted the blasts! Its no rumour, all was shown on TV news channels. The situation simply implies that they were hampering the work of police. 
What do the residents of Jamia Nagar have to say after the death of a policeman now? If they think muslims are being interrogated more, then why not be cooperative after all the situation in the whole world is similar to that of INDIA. So why even localise the issue?

Yes Hindus should improve the fraternity. But why is it that mostly Hindus have to do that? Don't u think if Muslims unite in this war against terror, then terrorists won't even have a chance? Research on how many criminal cases are pending against Bukari of Jama masjid alone in a nation where an MP openly threatens Taslima Nasreen n an artist like MF Hussain can draw nude paintings. So much for the tolerance, equality and freedom of speech. 

So in any such case, I guess they should observe the situation & cooperate instead of blaming foolishly that they are being harrased. And please read the links in the previous post of mine. I guess thats what you call respect towards another community.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Sep 23, 2008)

sad...


----------



## slugger (Sep 23, 2008)

@Mediator
generalising to brand all the memebers of a particular religion as anti-* would be highly inaccurate

such aberrations exist in *all* religions, without exception

blaming the _current generation_ for the wrongs of _*individuals* from the previous generation_ would also not be a very valid argument

any proof to prove that Muslims living in the Jamia Nagar area were not equally mournful of the loss of Inspector Mohan Chand Sharma.

And anyway what extra steps have the Hindus taken to express the loss of the Inspector

Any way why are Muslims in India being referred to while talking about an incident that has taken in the most secure 5-star hotel of Pakistan. Surely if India/ns were to be the target, would they not have come and blown themselves up in India

*P.S.* Quite a few days have passed since the incident. The l33t counter-terrorism experts that we are have discussed this incident to the fullest and come up with the solution.

No more point letting this thread remain open, as it will soon turn into a discourse on religous fanaticism

*REPORTIN*


----------



## afonofa (Sep 23, 2008)

@slugger Those are some of the counter points I myself had in mind.



			
				slugger said:
			
		

> Any way why are Muslims in India being referred to while talking about an incident that has taken in the most secure 5-star hotel of Pakistan. Surely if India/ns were to be the target, would they not have come and blown themselves up in India


There was no reference to Indians in Pakistan being the target of that terrorist attack.

Reference to Indian Muslims:
1. hellknight: _~The Pakistani people are getting what they gave birth too.. the people there donated thousands in the name of jehad and see what they're getting now_

2. afonofa(me): _You think only pakistani muslims are donating money towards jehad? I have no doubt that there are even Indian muslims who donate money towards jehad.~_

3. mediator: quoting me and very conveniently using my post *completely out of context.*

Its not hard to see that those targeting India are linked to the attacks in Pakistan. Whether its an organisational or idealogical link, I'm sure these terrorist attacks are linked. But I agree in part, I should have avoided referring to Indian Muslims in this thread.



			
				slugger said:
			
		

> *P.S.* Quite a few days have passed since the incident. The l33t counter-terrorism experts that we are have discussed this incident to the fullest and come up with the solution.


  


			
				slugger said:
			
		

> No more point letting this thread remain open, as it will soon turn into a discourse on religous fanaticism


Thats the main reason I did not respond to mediator's post. The other reason being this is not the fight club.


----------



## mediator (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm not 'branding' any community. But just like you said, when the truth is shown, then some think they are being "branded". Why do u think I am "branding"? And then you must realise, that is exactly the problem. People state the facts and others think 'branding' is done.



> any proof to prove that Muslims living in the Jamia Nagar area were not equally mournful of the loss of Inspector Mohan Chand Sharma.
> 
> And anyway what extra steps have the Hindus taken to express the loss of the Inspector
> 
> Any way why are Muslims in India being referred to while talking about an incident that has taken in the most secure 5-star hotel of Pakistan. Surely if India/ns were to be the target, would they not have come and blown themselves up in India


Who is asking about who mourned and who did not? I simply stated the fact that many in that area were hampering the work of police by not cooperating initially and saying that police is 'misbehaving' with them. This is NOT localised to INDIA. The situation in the whole world is similar to that of INDIA and I hope you know whats that situation. So instead of uniting and cooperating, it would be wrong n typical to say that those who speak on the matter are "branding".

Salman Khan did a Ganesha Puja, and alas the Fatwa fashion started before him. Now should I say why doesn't the community boycott such community leaders who seem to 'dignify' the community and potray how tolerant n compatible it is? You must realize that I'm still not 'branding' but stating the facts & the situation is global not local.



			
				afonofa said:
			
		

> 3. mediator: quoting me and very conveniently using my post completely out of context


Yes, you can think so.
*
*


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 23, 2008)

whoa
they used 600KG of High Quality Explosives



mediator said:


> Yes,There is a     clear side.


Its a shame that bsnl is blocking such sites, peple should change to openDNS to view this site.


----------



## nix (Sep 23, 2008)

@mediator: informative post there.. the one containing the indiatimes link...


----------

